# المهندس الصناعي هل هو تنفيذي أم



## خالد1402 (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أخواني الكرام المهندسين الصناعيين 

أنا من أحد الشباب السعودي بالرياض أعمل في أحد الشركات السعودية ولا أهي الشركة السعودية للكهرباء وأعمل بها سنتين ولكنني لا أعمل الا فقط أعمال سكرتارية أي عمل ترجمة أو عمل طباعة أوراق ولم أشارك في مشاريع من الرغم أن معدلي فوق 3.5 وراتبي مقارنة مع زملائي في البنوك والشركات الأخرى أقل منهم 4000 ريال حاولت أن أتقدم لأكثر من شركة لكنهم لا يقبلون المهندسين الذين تخرجو أكثر من سنة من الكلية يحتاجون الى مهندسين جدد فأطلب منكم أولاً أعطائي النصح

هل أجلس أم أخرج؟


ولماذا تختلف الرواتب والمميزات كل شركة عن أخرى؟؟


وماهي أفضل القطاعات الخاصة بالسعودية تعطي رواتب وتكتيب منها خبرات جيدة للمهندس/الصناعي؟


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 مايو 2007)

اخى الكريم : عليك بالتطوير المستمر لنفسك واكتساب مهارات وقدرات جديدة فى مجال عملك مثل القدرة على حل المشكلات بسرعة ووضع اهداف تستطيع الوصول الى تحقيقها كخفض التكلفة او زيادة معدل الانتاج او تعديل فنى يثبت قدرات بحثية عالية لديك و القدرة على التعبير عن نفسك للادارة العليا بوضع ملخص للانجاز السنوى ثم التوكل على الله بعد اداء مجهودك


----------



## خالد1402 (27 مايو 2007)

محمد فوزى قال:


> اخى الكريم : عليك بالتطوير المستمر لنفسك واكتساب مهارات وقدرات جديدة فى مجال عملك مثل القدرة على حل المشكلات بسرعة ووضع اهداف تستطيع الوصول الى تحقيقها كخفض التكلفة او زيادة معدل الانتاج او تعديل فنى يثبت قدرات بحثية عالية لديك و القدرة على التعبير عن نفسك للادارة العليا بوضع ملخص للانجاز السنوى ثم التوكل على الله بعد اداء مجهودك



عزيزي المشكلة أني أعمل بإدارة تهتم بعمل الهيكال التنظيمية والأوصاف الوظيفية ولكن المشكلة العمل روتيني بحت وأنا لازلت أبحث أو أجلس في مكاني


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 مايو 2007)

اخي لا تمل حاول وحاول ثم حاول وصدقني سوف تجد الفرصه تاتي اليك لان الله لا ينسي من خلق
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (27 مايو 2007)

اخي خالد، هل يمكنك اعطاء تفاصيل وظيفتك، اي ما هو مسماك الوظيفي، و ما اسم القسم الذي تعمل به.

طبعا مما فهمته يبدو انك تعمل في ادارة الموارد البشرية، و هذا المجال بكل صدق ليس مرتبطا بشكل كبير بالهندسة الصناعية (مع انني اعمل في هذا المجال) باستثناء ما يتعلق بتحليل و تصميم الوظائ او ادارة و تقييم الاداء.

و في رأيي ان عمل المهندس الصناعي في هذا المجال مرتبط بشكل كبير برغباته و ميوله الشخصية اكثر من ارتباطه بما تعلمه في الجامعة، و لا ننسى ارتباط ذلك بما يبذله الشخص في تطوير و تنمية قدراته في هذا المجال، و للحديث بقية ان شاء الله بعد ان تخبرنا اكثر عن وظيفتك.

وفقك الله


----------



## مهنديان (2 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز خالد المهندس الصناعي هو مهندس مسؤول عن ادارة المشاريع حيث يقوم بتخطيط عملية الانتاج لتقليل الكلفة وتحسين نوعية المنتج باقل وقت ممكن وكلامي هذا ناتج عن كون مهندس انتاج


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------

